# hi from Australia



## Bryce (Sep 9, 2010)

hey so ive been lkking around here for ages and never got around to signing up.

im the person everyone goes to for all technical stuff.

i dabble in Lighting design, Sound design, rigging, operation, and like everything.

i started on primary school running a few mics for a talent show. stoped for a few years until 2008 when i got back on the sound board at school, promptly after that i got my own 32channel mixer and i started to learn all the fiddly bits to do with it. also that year i got pressed into lighting where i surpassed everyone else and quickly set myself up as the only person who can do it all. this year ive begun to get the cool tech out and about setting up portable systems outdoors and on camps consisting of LED parcans and QUEST active speakers. ive just finished a musical we ran calles "High School Spoof-ical" where i did lighting operation and design, and sound design, also providing thousands of dollars worth of cable and microphones ect.

my little personal thingo is "i do what i can with what ive got, there is no simple".
that is because i allways get told to do simple.

i know alot about generally everything and i am a master of LSC lighting equipment especially the MAXIM desks.


----------



## seanandkate (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Bryce! Welcome to the booth. Since you've been lurking around for a bit you know that this is a great place to learn more from some of the best in the business. When I first discovered CB, I was reminded of that old saying, "A wise man knows how little he knows." I was absolutely amazed at what I could learn from the people around here and was both humbled by that prospect (should I post comments? What can I offer?) and excited (I can ask _any_ question here, and somebody who knows more than I do on the subject is going to help me out. For free. OUTSTANDING!)
Good to have you on board. I hope you learn as much as I have from the great people around here.


----------



## Ric (Sep 10, 2010)

Welcome to the CB Bryce!
It's good to see more local people finding this great forum.


----------

